# I'm Selling My House !



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
*I'm Selling My House*


This is where I was raised up, and my wife and I do not need the house any more, because we have went to the full time RVing life style.

The property is located in Saint Albans, West Virginia ... 12 miles west of Charleston, West Virginia.

This property has two almost level lots, and it is all fenced into one property with one deed. Very nice neighbor hood.

The property is listed for $39,900 but you can make me an offer.
I can be motivated !

*Property has been reduced to *   *$ 37,400* 


It is one story with a basement, and a long covered driveway in back with an electric roll up door.

It is about 750 sq ft. not counting the basement.

It's two bed room and has plenty of room to add on.

It also has some 50 year old furniture 4 pieces that go with the house.
Two window air conditioners
Elect. Range ... Refrigerator ... Cable, All utilities

All schools are real close with school bus pick up.














I have a friend of mine who is a realtor who is listing this property and this sight has details of the property.

http://www.westteaysrealty.com/mls/new_listing.php?pt=RES&ML=113719


If you have any question just ask me or call 

West Teays Realty
3600 Teays Valley Rd. 
Hurricane, WV 25526
304-757-9687
[email protected]


and ask about the Hodges property in Saint Albans.


bumpus
.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
Don't be afraid to ask any kind of question !
.


----------



## PAcountry (Jun 29, 2007)

What size are the lots


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

PAcountry said:


> What size are the lots



According to the realtors the measurements of the 2 lots are 40' X 100' each.

Which makes it a lot of 80' X 100'

bumpus
.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
In the side yard we use to raise a nice size garden which did real well and mon canned a lot of food.

bumpus
.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

80x100 each so.... whats that come out to total?

200x160?


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

comfortablynumb said:


> 80x100 each so.... whats that come out to total?
> 
> 200x160?


I'm going to have to check that out because it does not sound right to me.

bumpus
.


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

comfortablynumb said:


> 80x100 each so.... whats that come out to total?
> 
> 200x160?


No - that would be four lots..... LOL


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

oh... right.

oops.


----------



## vickiesmom (Feb 25, 2005)

How, ahem, diverse is your area?


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
I appreciate you asking about the lot sizes which I had wrong.

The correct size is 2 lots at 40' X 100' each

Which together would make one lot of 80' X 100'

bumpus
.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

vickiesmom said:


> How, ahem, diverse is your area?


What do mean by diverse ?

bumpus
.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm guessing she means "colorful"


----------



## vickiesmom (Feb 25, 2005)

Yes...that is what I mean...would a family of color be welcomed.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

vickiesmom said:


> Yes...that is what I mean...would a family of color be welcomed.



Yes ... We have a very nice black man about 50 years old who is single, living right next door who has lived there and owns his house about 20 + years. He was pallbearer at both my Mom and Dad's funerals.

He and my Dad use to do things together helping each other.

Two streets over there is another black family that has our same last name also who have lived there a log time.

People of all ages live in the community also.

Even at that it is a fairly quite older established neighbor hood about a mile from town.

This house sits at the end of the street and has no traffic going by.

Another neighbor across the street has volunteered to cut our grass for free while we are trying to sell it, because we now live 400 miles away and I said no I will be paying him for it.

The only reason we are selling is because we have started living the full time RV life that we have wanted to do for many years, and we do not need the house anymore.

bumpus
.


----------



## connie in WV (May 13, 2002)

Wow! We are practically neighbors! I would encourage anyone to move to Wild Wonderful West Virginia. It's a great place to live! 

We too, had the "color" question before we moved to WV. Since we have an adopted son. It's never been an issue.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

connie in WV said:


> Wow! We are practically neighbors! I would encourage anyone to move to Wild Wonderful West Virginia. It's a great place to live!
> 
> We too, had the "color" question before we moved to WV. Since we have an adopted son. It's never been an issue.


I was in Charleston just a month ago. It is an incredibly beautiful area! And what a fantastic price! You couldn't touch a house like that in my area for less than $60,000, probably more!

I'm sure the OP will find a buyer fast! Best of luck to him.

donsgal


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
This is a site that has 3 more pictures of the house, and they are on a rotating screen which change automatically. 

http://www.westteaysrealty.com/mls/new_listing.php?pt=RES&ML=113719



If you have any questions just ask me.
Or call my realtor, 
or send them an email at [email protected]

West Teays Realty
3600 Teays Valley Rd. 
Hurricane, WV 25526
304-757-9687
[email protected]


bumpus
.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

donsgal said:


> You couldn't touch a house like that in my area for less than $60,000, probably more!
> 
> donsgal


...and it would be $100,000 here.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.

*My property has just been reduced down from $ 39,900 to* 


 $ 37,400  


bumpus
.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

bump


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

bump


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

HOw much are the taxes?
What's the annual electricity bill, heating bill, water and sewer bill?
Any other regular bills? Like garbage pickup?
Any restrictions? Chickens allowed?
Is there a garage in the basement...is that where the driveway comes in?
Ann


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

anniew said:


> HOw much are the taxes?
> What's the annual electricity bill, heating bill, water and sewer bill?
> Any other regular bills? Like garbage pickup?
> Any restrictions? Chickens allowed?
> ...



1. Taxes for 2006 was $168.60

2. Electric was highest summer $70.00 month - the highest winter $35.00 

3. Gas ... highest winter $60.00 month - highest summer $ 20.00 month

4. Water $22.50 - sewer $16.50 month

5. Garbage $12.50 month

6. Any restrictions? ... not that I know of ... Chickens allowed? ... don't know of any reason why not. It is outside of city limits.

7. You can park a car in the garage, and two other cars in the driveway which is completely covered. With lots of storage.


bumpus


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

That sounds like a heck of a deal for the right person. Something similar here would be WAY more expensive!


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

bump


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Bumpus, your house is darling. Are you sure your realtor is doing all they can? Is it on a listing that can be viewed all over the country? Surely there's someone somewhere wanting to move to your area. 

Patty


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

Tricky Grama said:


> Bumpus, your house is darling. Are you sure your realtor is doing all they can? Is it on a listing that can be viewed all over the country? Surely there's someone somewhere wanting to move to your area.
> 
> Patty


Housing Sales are way down in our area, and many other areas all over the U.S.

The Lord willing it will sell soon ! ! !

bumpus
.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
Still Hoping and Praying ! ! !

.


----------



## unregistered6474 (Apr 21, 2003)

Such a nice little house - I hope you find a buyer soon.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

bump


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

bump


----------

